# Rosehips



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, so I know Rosehips are high in Vitamin C and other vitamins
And I've read a few articles online about them
and I've grown roses -- well they've grown in my yard, and I've picked the flowers for indoor vases, but what the heck are rose hips? I don't remember seeing anything other than: stems, thorns, buds and flowers, certainly nothing like the pictures wikipedia has.
maybe I should wait another month when they start blooming and look closer, but I thought, y'all probably can help me.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Don't pick the roses. As the petals fall off the hip will form.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I harvest & dehydrate wild greens etc. starting with the first tender blueberry leaves and combine it all for a back-o-the-woodstove big pot of healthy tea all winter long and sun tea in the summer. The last to go in are the Sitka rose hips. They're huge and bright red and make such a pretty addition to the mix. They take patience to clean of seeds tho but good things do take time. If I don't get to collect enough I'll order a pound now and then from these guys. http://pennherb.com/index.html

I add powdered rose hips to my jams & juices, soups etc. too for added extra C in the winter.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't think all cultivars of roses develope hips that are large enough to bother with. I've seen some nearly as big as a grape, I've seen some that were barely there.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

There's recipes for boiling them to make a tasty drink. I'll have to look in one of my wild edibles books....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bonnie L said:


> Don't pick the roses. As the petals fall off the hip will form.


Thats what I needed to know.
Thanks everyone, now to wait another month or 2.................


----------



## Cece (Nov 7, 2009)

I have rosa rugosas and they are quite prolific with the hips. But, the little bit I have read about them, you need to wait to harvest them until after a frost. They are on my list of things to harvest and use this year. I would also like to know more about them.


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I would like to learn more about the rosehips also. Is it to late to this year? I have not trimmed my roses back. Vicki


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

and don't forget the lovey red rose petals....rose vinegar is so nice....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Rose vinegar, I've never heard of that, just put rose petals in white vinegar and let it sit?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Use the darkest rose petals, pull them off, and snip the white part off at the bottom, put them in a big glass jar...quart is fine...pack the petals in pretty good........take and boil white vinegar, pour it over the petals, and let it sit covered in a darkened area about two weeks, then strain it out with cheesecloth...you will have a beautiful bright red vinegar and the aroma of the roses...add a little sugar and a few drops of vegetable oil to about a cupful of the rose vinegar, and use it over salads...I can't wait for early summer when an abandoned house by us with a huge rose bush starts to bloom..the bush covers one side of the house,,,


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Rose petal honey is also quite delicious!

Fill jar with rose petals and top with honey.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

njmama said:


> Rose petal honey is also quite delicious!
> 
> Fill jar with rose petals and top with honey.


Do you eat the petals or strain them out later?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

This is why I started some rugosa roses by seed a few years ago. They bloomed the first year but haven't given me hips untill last fall. They sure like to spread by the roots real good too. I've given lots away already!


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Bonnie L said:


> Do you eat the petals or strain them out later?


I don't strain them unless I don't want them in whatever I am using the honey in. I like to eat them. They shrivel and get chewy in a good way.


----------

